# Face Time: Comment appeler un iPad 2 ?



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai lu quelques posts en faisant des recherches...mais je ne suis pas plus avancé.
Ma question: si quelqu'un veut me contacter sur mon ipad2 en utilisant face Time commment doit il s'y prendre ?
Mon ipad2 n'est pas 3G.
Comme il ne peut pas composer un N° de Tél. quelle adresse mail doit il saisir ?
Merci de vos réponses,


----------



## Forza Alfa (8 Avril 2012)

cela se passe de mémoire avec l'adresse mail que tu as sélectionnée pour te connecter à ton id apple!


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2012)

Si c'est ce que tu écris, ça veut dire que si quelqu'un m'appelle sur cette adresse mail (qui donc mon identifiant) je vais avoir mon iPad et mon iMac (puisqu'il y a FaceTime dessus) qui vont "sonner" non ?
Et du coup je vais avoir le choix de répondre sur l'un ou sur l'autre... C'est bien çà ?
Merci de confirmer ou pas.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2012)

Quelqu'un pour confirmer ou non ?
Merci,


----------

